# Best Power Programmer for a 2004 GTO



## Beefgee (Dec 22, 2008)

I am reaching out to find out which is the best or recommended power programmer/tuner for the LS1 engine.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I have an 02 LS1 in my Z28. I used a Diablosport Predator based on testing done by GM High Tech Performance Magazine. I'm pretty impressed with it. It was real easy to use. According to the magazine the Diablosport put down the most hp out of a bunch ( I think they tested 12)of handhelds and it offered the most variables for custom tuning if you get broadband O2 sensors. It was the fastest at the drag strip and had the second highest trap speed too. 

You can change your speedo for gear changes. Eliminate torque management in an auto, eliminate cags in a manual, change injector timing, change ignition timing, eliminate the top speed limiter and some other stuff I'm forgetting. 

Mine was $400 and the car needs drag radials now to get any traction down low.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

True, hand held tuners do have a nitch. If you want maximum HP find a good speed shop with a Dyno. I am a big fan of the shop tune, Dynojet or Mustang...To each his own...


----------

